# Best DTG Printer for printing at events



## Mosondu (Jan 20, 2014)

Looking for a Good DTG printer that I can use while I'm at events. Any suggestions?


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

DTG printers are very temperamental when it comes to being "mobile". That said..the most stable would prob be the Epson F2000 DTG Printer. The main thing is keep the print area at a consistent 73f and 45% humidity at all times. Doing this at outdoor venues is difficult to say the least. If you have a climate controlled food truck/trailer etc then these issues are much easier to handle. I would be happy to discuss things in more detail if you would like. Send me a PM or email [email protected] for more info/advice.


----------



## Mosondu (Jan 20, 2014)

Dekay317 said:


> DTG printers are very temperamental when it comes to being "mobile". That said..the most stable would prob be the Epson F2000 DTG Printer. The main thing is keep the print area at a consistent 73f and 45% humidity at all times. Doing this at outdoor venues is difficult to say the least. If you have a climate controlled food truck/trailer etc then these issues are much easier to handle. I would be happy to discuss things in more detail if you would like. Send me a PM or email [email protected] for more info/advice.


Thanks A lot! 
I really need some help in deciding which printer to use.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Mosondu said:


> Thanks A lot!
> I really need some help in deciding which printer to use.



Are you looking to bring it to indoor or outdoor events? Where are you located.


_


----------



## prolinesinc (Sep 25, 2013)

I would love to join this discussion, as I have mobile plans for this summer with dtg...


----------



## Mosondu (Jan 20, 2014)

Mainly indoors


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

The old Brother GT-541 is a tank if you want to print just CYMK.


----------



## thedigiguy (May 11, 2010)

In this case size matters! If events are going to be a major part of your business look for one that goes through a standard size door way. Dtg printers don't like to be tipped and carried at odd angles.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

thedigiguy said:


> In this case size matters! If events are going to be a major part of your business look for one that goes through a standard size door way. Dtg printers don't like to be tipped and carried at odd angles.




The Epson F2000 would probably be the best choice as it can sit for awhile unused without issue. However, as Chuck points out, if portability is a major factor for you it is a larger unit to move around.

_


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

At least the Epson can be safely tilted to get thru a standard door opening. I would recommend it as well since it is quite stable in most environments.


----------



## AceCustomTees (Mar 26, 2008)

Take my word for it and contact DeKay319 (Eric) he knows alot about this industry and he will never steer you in the wrong direction...


----------



## AceCustomTees (Mar 26, 2008)

oops 317 not 319 sorry for typo


----------



## RelicMoon (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm looking at getting a DTG to have in shop, and then once or twice a month taking it to an indoor event. These events are only hours long, with an occasional 2 or 3 days event. I would be looking for ease of take down, transport and set up. Is it even possible?


----------



## gatorGRAFIX (Mar 11, 2015)

If you go with an F2000 I would say get a good sturdy table to sit it on and put BIG casters on it. That way you can just wheel it around from shop to trailer or what ever.


----------



## MZDEELO (Oct 14, 2006)

I have a customer who successfully takes their mpower on the road in a trailer while they do the county fair circuit. The printer never leaves the trailer though. They use a generator to keep it running and strap the printer down into a bolted table


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

MZDEELO said:


> I have a customer who successfully takes their mpower on the road in a trailer while they do the county fair circuit. The printer never leaves the trailer though. They use a generator to keep it running and strap the printer down into a bolted table


I'm guessing they have some sort of dampening pad on the table?

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ericwin (Jan 26, 2012)

lvprinting said:


> I'm guessing they have some sort of dampening pad on the table?


You can see photos of the mobile setup that Deana is referring to here: http://anajet.com/media-news/blogs/t-shirt-blog/2012/08/20/color-image-designs-takes-anajet-mpower-on-the-road

Eric


----------

